# lahat kayo makakarma



## jospalato

Friends, please help me to translate this new things. I believe there are insults again. I am sorry if it's too much for you to translate:

- lahat kayo makakarma !!! lam na ninyo mali! inaayunan nyo p!!!at kinakaibigan nyo p yung babae! lam nyo ng hindi dapat!!! antayin nyo karma nyo lahat!!!!


----------



## Alakdan

jospalato said:


> Friends, please help me to translate this new things. I believe there are insults again. I am sorry if it's too much for you to translate:
> 
> - lahat kayo makakarma !!! lam na ninyo mali! inaayunan nyo p!!!at kinakaibigan nyo p yung babae! lam nyo ng hindi dapat!!! antayin nyo karma nyo lahat!!!!




All of us will face karma. You all know that it's wrong and you befriended the girl/lady, when you shouldn't. Wait for your karma!


----------



## jospalato

thank you very much.... your tranlation really hellped me.... this people are incredible....


----------



## pharabus

lahat kayo makakarma !!!

Is this not "All of you will face karma !!!!" Kayo mean "you", Tayo would be "us" would it not?


----------



## Alakdan

pharabus said:


> lahat kayo makakarma !!!
> 
> Is this not "All of you will face karma !!!!" Kayo mean "you", Tayo would be "us" would it not?


 
You're right, I kinda misses that one.  But the message is still the same. 

In this case Lahat kayo, the speaker is referring to a group of people. 

"You", if the speaker refers directly, should be "ikaw" (Ikaw ay makakarma.)

"Tayo" is us, which would mean the speaker is included.  Hence, he should have used Lahat tayo makakarma.


----------

